# SRL - Sunrise Energy Metals



## apple (28 February 2012)

CLQ has a interesting move from 0.04 to hightest 0.195 in less than a month. It all started after announcing a Joint Venture with Nippon Gas Co.


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

I have had no knowledge of CLQ until I came across their June 2012 presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42723hlv06wg4v.pdf

Some info on CLQ.

The Company is the Australian leader in providing solutions that reduce air pollution by odorous, toxic and greenhouse gases
The Company is introducing world leading, patented technologies that reduce water pollution by removing salts and toxic materials in groundwater, coal waters, mining waters and wastewaters
The Company has developed, patented and proven world leading technologies that extract, purify and recover valuable metals from ores and sludge in the mining and mineral processing industries

*AIR
*Biofilter, OdorTeQ ® BioTrickling Filter, Clean RTO - Regenerative Thermal Oxidiser
This division has been the core business of the Company since 1990 providing world’s best biotechnology and
thermal based air purification solutions for odours, toxics and greenhouse gases for municipal authorities and
industries.
Over 150 plants designed and built in Australia and with the growth in Asia the technology can be applied to an
increasingly aware Asian marketplace.

*WATER
*Continuous Ionic Filtration™, CIF™, High Recovery Reverse Osmosis, HiROx™


This division has developed an innovative suite of technologies for the desalination of brackish water and the
purification and recycling of wastewater to produce high quality water for reuse.
The technology suite has been developed to overcome the inadequacies of conventional water treatment when applied to “dirty or difficult” water sources.
The technology suite aims to exceed the benchmarks for cost, operations, water recovery and brine production

*MINING
*Clean-iX ® Metal Recovery from Wastes, Leach Solutions and Leach Pulps

The patented Continuous Ion Exchange Technology, Clean-iX ® aims to be the most cost-effective and environmentally sustainable route for the extraction and purification of metals.
This technology uses specific ion-exchange resins in specially-designed equipment to recover important and
valuable metals such as precious metals, base metals, light metals, rare earths and uranium.

Revenue Model includes:
Project based fees
  –Delivery of engineered air, water & metal extraction plants
Licence fees
  –Fee for the use of its IP for a Field and within a Territory
  –Fields
     »Air-based IP for Biotechnology and Thermal Air Pollution Control
     »Water-based IP for Continuous Ionic Filtration™ Water Treatment
     »Mining-based IP for Clean-iX ® Metal Extraction and Purification
  –Territories
     »Australia
     »Japan
     »Future territories include North America, South America, China, India
Service Fees
  –Fee for service from licencees and joint ventures
Royalties
  –Percentage of sales based on its IP
Build, Own and Operate
  –Associated Water revenue model


*Developments in FY12
*FY12 revenue is forecast at ca. $14m, EBIT ca. $1.0m and NPAT ca. $0.7m
Joint Venture Company, Associated Water Pty Ltd (AWPL), commenced with Nippon Gas, Japan
Sold two 2MLD CIF™ plants (value $2m) to Queensland Gas Company
In advanced discussions with a major global mining services company
In advanced discussions with Nippon Gas in Japanese market

*FY13 Targets
*Air Division
Revenue target of $11m+ for FY13. Already has a strong pipeline of projects under contract.
Negotiate a Licence / JV with Asian partner for delivery of air technologies into Asia and Middle East.
Water Division
Conclude negotiation with major mining services company on water in mining market partnership.
Revenue target for “water in mining applications” of $7m+ in FY13
Commenced discussions and negotiations for technology licence in water technologies for the China and USA regions
Mining Division
Investigate opportunities for technology to add value to stranded resources
Associated Water
3+ mobile and modular water treatment plants servicing the coal seam gas market and treating up to 5MLD
Commercialisation and introduction of brine evaporation / crystallisation technology
Japan Joint Venture
Complete the successful demonstration of precious / light metal extraction technology from waste sludge
Licence negotiated on air and water suite of CLQ technologies for Japan region
Licence negotiated on precious / light metal extraction technology for Japan region

*Revenue Mix
*•Target revenue growth of 50%+ in FY13
•Increasing air revenue but decreasing as a percentage of the overall revenue
•Increasing water revenue in line with water service model
•No mining revenue is predicted at this time however success in this sector represents a significant upside potential
•Licence revenue is variable depending on countries targeted and type of licence
•Royalty revenue increasing in line with cumulating licences being granted globally

There is eleventy plenty more information in the presentation. What are others thoughts on CLQ's business model and future prospects in an increasingly polluted world?


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

Sale of Subsidiary – UV Guard Australia Pty Ltd.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/427306b6780470.pdf

Clean TeQ Holdings Limited has executed an agreement for the sale of UV Guard Australia Pty Ltd, a 100% owned subsidiary. The sale price is $1.35m plus stock. Contracts for sale were signed on June 28th 2012, with completion of sale in late July 2012.


----------



## springhill (22 July 2012)

*Update on Sale of Subsidiary – UV Guard Australia Pty Ltd*


Clean TeQ has announced previously on the 28th June 2012 the execution of an agreement for the sale of UV Guard Australia Pty Ltd, a 100% owned subsidiary. The sale price is $1.35m plus stock.


The completion of the sale occurred on the 19th July 2012 with effect from the 1st July 2012.


The purchaser of the UV Guard business is Nubian Water Systems Pty Ltd, of Silverwater in Sydney. Nubian is involved in the recycling of water and the provision of clean water for society’s use. The UV Guard products complement Nubian’s product offerings.


----------



## piggybank (4 June 2016)

I won't waste too much of your time given that you haven't been interested in the stock for the past 4 years, unless your members name is springhill!!

However, the stock has shot up 350% and not surprisingly so as the volume.

If you are interested in knowing more about the company, then here is the most recent presentation to the market (17th May) - http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=CLQ&E=ASX&N=443469

*Please Note* - Before either buying or selling shares, remember to do your own research...


----------



## pixel (8 September 2016)

Thanks to Wyatt for the heads-up in the Breakout thread. 
Yes, I am one of those that "do this stuff as it happens", even though sometimes I wait a day longer for increased confidence. Bought the break on today's pullback and am pleased to see some follow-through.


----------



## Boggo (12 September 2017)

Rocketing along again today


----------



## Rockon2 (12 September 2017)

Hi Boggo, Sure is.   The last long entry for me was @ 0.75.. 
Not just a clean water mob !

Clean TeQ Holdings Limited (ASX:CLQ) is the owner of the Syerston Nickel/Cobalt/Scandium Project in NSW, Australia. Syerston’s unique mineral resource, when combined with Clean TeQ’s proprietary ion exchange extraction and purification processing technology, positions Clean TeQ to become one of the largest and lowest cost suppliers of key cathode raw materials to the lithium-ion battery market – nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate. The Syerston Project will also produce significant quantities of scandium for the next generation of light-weight aluminum alloys for transportation markets.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 December 2017)

Rockon2 said:


> Clean TeQ’s proprietary ion exchange extraction and purification processing technology, positions Clean TeQ to become one of the largest and lowest cost suppliers of key cathode raw materials to the lithium-ion battery market – nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate.



CLQ getting sold down on high volume. One old resistance point at 1.15.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 March 2018)

CLQ capital raising. Plenty of room for existing shareholder dilution. The standard resource stock, billion plus shares on issue, is still achievable.


> A$150m underwritten placement to accelerate
> development of the Clean TeQ Sunrise Project
> 
> Underwritten Institutional Placement (Placement) to raise a minimum of A$150m at A$1.15 per share
> ...


----------



## bell diver (9 March 2018)

I note the trading halt stated they would resume trading as soon as the capital raising announcement came out. Yet it came out 3 mins after the trading halt was issued? I just wonder if there is infact another announcement to come that will fund the entire project? Off take partner etc?? It seems strange were still in a TH though?


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 March 2018)

The capital raising _overnight_ was "strongly supported by existing shareholders and new investors including leading international and Australian institutions". LOL. Must have had an extraordinary late night meeting and vote. Trading again today.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 April 2018)

Finally threw some hard earned at CLQ on Tuesday when the price dropped to $1.05 on the previous day (Mon.). Mainly because of the capital raising price of $1.15 being in play. Watched price open and rise to $1.10 with no serious sell orders taking advantage of the bounce. Price came back to $1.08 so bought half parcel of 7000 shares. Placed second buy order for 8000 shares at $1.06 and went out. Came home to see my second parcel had been accepted and sell orders had increased much more.

Mr. Market had caught me high and dry. So 15000 shares at average $1.07 and had to sweat out a further drop on Wednesday to 99 cents before Thursday saw a bounce back to present $1.05. Had an opportunity to sell all at $1.065 for a small loss and be thankful, but I'm still holding.

Take out lesson is to be more patient but didn't see any sellers capitalising on the Tuesday open bounce or forcing price down until after I was committed. I hate that.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 April 2018)

Hatching an inside day by the look of proceedings so far today.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 April 2018)

http://www.globalminingobserver.com/cleanteq-inside-friedlands-green-miracle-company-192

Riggall plans to square that circle by spending one to two billion dollars (money he does not have yet), building the world's first scandium mine in a field in New South Wales. Adding 80 tonnes to global supply each year, he wants to jumpstart a new market (that his shareholders will then largely control).
   “If you can take a kilogram out of the weight of an aircraft, that equates to about a million dollars of fuel saving over the life of the aircraft,” Sam Riggall says from his office in Melbourne, on a bland industrial park lined with eucalyptus trees on the edge of the city's university campus. “The numbers are huge.”
   Riggall's company, CleanTeQ, which is backed by mining billionaire Robert Friedland and Chinese real estate tycoon Jiang Zhaobai, has a team of engineers fine-tuning plans for the mine, which will use self-driving trucks, technology used for softening water and an off-grid power plant to create the world's most futuristic mining operation.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2018)

Well post capital raising turned into a sharp sell off. Concentrated effort to drive price down to 87.5c with signs of a reversal today back to 93.5c. Macquarie analysts on Monday rated it outperform with a 12 month $1.80 value with a DFS release, further offtake agreements and project FID kicking things off. Project Manager position recently advertised and closing appl in mid May.
Disclosure: 15000 shares hold.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 May 2018)

Nice rise to a daily high of $1.16. Typical waiting and anticipation resource stock with plenty of upside with cobalt and nickel demand and low production cash cost.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 May 2018)

Saved by a MacQ report. That influential thing again (no conspiracy, lol) and been on the wrong side of an analysts report too. Happy to let go at $1.15.


----------



## Faramir (22 June 2018)

@Wysiwyg Do you still hold? I believe Clean Teq has a very big future in China. It's water technology will be in high demand. Also it's cobalt supplies is the highest quality and amounts outside Congo. Lithium batteries need cobalt. I will proper comments later.
I got 1922 shares today @ $1.05. Somehow found a bit of money. On the surface, this looks like a speccy to me but it was included into ASX200 this week. Something right must be going on.


----------



## greggles (26 June 2018)

Clean TeQ sold down on heavy volume over the last couple of days after releasing their Definitive Feasibility Study yesterday.

I haven't gone through the DFS in any detail. Does anyone have any insights into what caused the sell off?

The CLQ share price is currently at 83c and has fallen through all support dating back to August 2017 when 85c served as resistance.


----------



## Miner (26 June 2018)

greggles said:


> Clean TeQ sold down on heavy volume over the last couple of days after releasing their Definitive Feasibility Study yesterday.
> 
> I haven't gone through the DFS in any detail. Does anyone have any insights into what caused the sell off?
> 
> ...



I was not following CLQ for a while and will read DFS report in details and provide an update.
What I do know however CLQ appointed excellent engineering staff as well some real  expert from Canada with whom I have worked in other part of world. The funder Robert is a shrewd one. But 12.5% drop must be something below market thing which hopefully will be revealed with a flagging notice from ASX tomorrow. 
I am watching and not committed . Last commitment was at penny value and could not hold once it went up like hot balloon only to be seen the price rising .
BTW - what is your chart saying ?


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 July 2018)

Faramir said:


> @Wysiwyg Do you still hold?



Sold on the DFS release for a small loss. That company was way over valued for this stage of its development. Rob Friedland is well known in the mining sector so CLQ gets some following. Offtake partners and project funding are the two main news releases this next six months.


----------



## Mr Bear (2 July 2018)

The reason the stock came off was the increase in capex, pre-production estimate is now 1.33b ex 165m contingency. This compared to the pre-feasibility study completed in 2016 of 784m is pretty significant.


----------



## The Triangle (14 July 2018)

Interested but staying out for now.  Still a lot of capital to get their hands on and a larger project.  I can handle bigger mining - but bigger processing usually is a cost blowout.  On a quick glance two things I picked up:Significant rise ($1.70) in nickel C1 cost pre-credits from the PFS and LT $30 cobalt price assumption is silly at this stage.


----------



## Faramir (27 September 2018)

I like to choose this stock for the tipping competition.
Sorry that I cannot post a graph. I am using a very old iPad. Maybe tomorrow if I get a chance to go to my computer????
A low of $0.43 on Tues 18 Sept. It closed at $0.53 today. (Albeit low volume.)
This stock has been smashed over the past two months.
Cobalt is out of favour. Their Water division is not doing much. This recent rise must mean something is brewing????


----------



## Faramir (27 September 2018)

Faramir said:


> It closed at $0.53 today. (Albeit low volume.)



Oops, it closed $0.555. It was smashed over the past three months - not two months. Robert Friedland is making a big bet. The world needs to buy Cobalt from Australia first. Cobalt from Congo (DRC) is mined by children. Whether this sentiment influences the share price???


----------



## Miner (16 January 2019)

CLQ has gone through an interesting phase. Today it closed at 7.23% higher with more than 1.76 million shares transacted equalling almost sum of last five days transactions. On 20 Dec there was a very encouraging announcement as well.
I have been a holder long back when it was below double digit and sold out with massive profit not realising holding for another year, would have paid my debts .
Any way re-entred today as a hunch (assessing all technicalities are in place) at just under 45 cents with a hope not to have a panic sale in next few days.
My metallurgist friends already sounded this is a solid project from their perspectives as a metallurgical project.
Good luck to all holders.


----------



## Miner (17 January 2019)

Today CLQ shares shot up by 12.36% and 2.44 million shares transacted . Interesting events? No notice was issued so far. Still holding a small parcel bought only a couple of days back.
Will watch on Friday.
Anyone could throw more light?


----------



## Miner (18 January 2019)

Clean Q Tech published an encouraging but muted quarterly report today .
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190118/pdf/441yc316pws4kw.pdf


----------



## Miner (18 January 2019)

Miner said:


> Clean Q Tech published an encouraging but muted quarterly report today .
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190118/pdf/441yc316pws4kw.pdf



Market punished the report with 8% hit on the share price


----------



## Trav. (12 June 2019)

Some action here at CLQ with an announcement earlier this month in regards to a partnering process

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190604/pdf/445l6p5c9j6yl2.pdf






after the initial run on the 4th to close @ 35c (27% gain for the day) the SP retraced back to 28c  and hopefully kicks on after today's 12.5% gain.


----------



## Miner (12 June 2019)

I have followed CLQ but then lost interest for many reasons.
One of them their difficulty to retain staff as they were frustrated and did not find the company had enough fund to keep going. Important recruitments were on hold. For a growing organisation, why would you let the good staff go or to hold recruitment?
I bumped into an old mate in the CBD yesterday. He was sad like anything because per him, the company needs more fund to keep floating.
So I suspect the partnership process will bring some fresh lease of life.
I looked back February report
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190222/pdf/442vn2zxct48rk.pdf
If I am increasing revenue by more than 275% then why my profit has gone down. That creates a big gap which apparently was not fulfiled by an economy of scale. I always thought CLQ is a robust investment - but ??
DNH and restarted watching CLQ and researching to prove my superficial observation to be wrong.


----------



## peter2 (13 June 2019)

One aspect that I don't like with CLQ and many others on the ASX is that they are involved in two major projects. CLQ wants to develop a world class NI,Co,Sc project (for batteries) and at the same time develop clean water technology. 

Their marketing states that they want to unlock significant value for everyone involved. If there's not enough funds, then both projects will suffer (like the share price). 

Perhaps their new partners in the NiCOSc project will allow them to focus on the water tech. Not interested until the share price starts trending up not down.


----------



## Trav. (24 June 2019)

Nice announcement last week and some action today may lead to a good week.


----------



## Trav. (25 June 2019)

Well we can tick Tuesday off as a good day. Another 10% day with really good volume.

My target has been reached and will be interesting to see if it can keep up the momentum to 50 cents without any news.


----------



## Miner (25 June 2019)

Trav. said:


> Well we can tick Tuesday off as a good day. Another 10% day with really good volume.
> 
> My target has been reached and will be interesting to see if it can keep up the momentum to 50 cents without any news.
> 
> View attachment 95687



Definitely, your patience has been rewarded by Lady Luck:_. Did you buy Tuesday Lotto for tonight as well (LOL)


----------



## So_Cynical (17 July 2019)

Sunrise is a big low grade Laterite deposit, there is a reason no one has developed this - the world is awash with low grade Lateritic nickel ore deposits, most have been mothballed due to low prices.


----------



## Faramir (1 January 2020)

My second choice for 2020 Tipping Comp. The dark horse is its Water Technology. The past two years have been shocking! The main driver will be the announcement of Sunrise Project - its funding. The world wants ethical cobalt for its EV batteries.


----------



## The Triangle (30 January 2020)

Faramir said:


> My second choice for 2020 Tipping Comp. The dark horse is its Water Technology. The past two years have been shocking! The main driver will be the announcement of Sunrise Project - its funding. The world wants ethical cobalt for its EV batteries.




But the world wont pay more for ethical cobalt!  Looks like we are still waiting on another quarter for a finalised project plan.   Should spin off the h2o tech as sunrise is weighing this down.   Cant see this recovering soon.


----------



## Boggo (7 September 2020)

Well, this took off like a rabbit today.
Weekly chart below.

(click to expand)


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2020)

I was also attracted by the long base pattern on the weekly chart. I even got a daily buy signal (1st BB) before the BO. However CLV is another company with too many (for me) diverse activities.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> I was also attracted by the long base pattern on the weekly chart. I even got a daily buy signal (1st BB) before the BO. However CLV is another company with too many (for me) diverse activities.



 & that was about the sum total of the recent price action. A recent ASX speeding ticket revealed naught.
There's talk of a Corporate restructure,  of splitting into 2, delisting the TSX entity (<2% of turnover) and / or a consolidation (to make the SP look better?). Whether such actions justify the lift remains to be seen. Agree with @peter2 is is pretty messy corporate structure at present.

A_bout Clean TeQ Holdings Limited (ASX/TSX: CLQ) – Based in Melbourne, Australia, Clean TeQ is a global leader in metals recovery and industrial water treatment through the application of its proprietary Clean-iX® continuous ion exchange technology.  

About the *Clean TeQ Sunrise Project *– Clean TeQ is the 100% owner of the Clean TeQ Sunrise Project, located in New South Wales. Clean TeQ Sunrise is one of the largest *cobalt *deposits outside of Africa, and one of the largest and highest grade accumulations of scandium ever discovered.  

About *Clean TeQ Water* – Through its wholly owned subsidiary Clean TeQ Water, Clean TeQ is providing innovative wastewater treatment solutions for removing hardness, desalination, nutrient removal and zero liquid discharge. The sectors of focus include municipal wastewater, surface water, industrial waste water and mining waste water_.


----------



## System (12 April 2021)

On April 12th, 2021, Clean Teq Holdings Limited (CLQ) changed its name and ASX code to Sunrise Energy Metals Limited (SRL).


----------



## frugal.rock (23 April 2021)

System said:


> On April 12th, 2021, Clean Teq Holdings Limited (CLQ) changed its name and ASX code to Sunrise Energy Metals Limited (SRL).



And shares were consolidated 10:1
3 year chart for Sunrise which picked up a nickel cobalt interest ($1mil cash and shares) in NSW from Lotus. (Lotus wishes to concentrate on a uranium interest.)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2021)

and it looks like the CleanTeq bit is being hived off ?  New ticker though.


*Listing date*2 July 2021 #*Contact details*https://www.cleanteqwater.com/
Ph: 03 9797 6700*Principal Activities*The provision of water treatment and resource recovery services and equipment as well as the licensing of proprietary technology.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*CNQ*Capital to be Raised*N/A*Expected offer close date*N/A*Underwriter*N/A


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2021)

I see CNQ is trading.

Does it need it's own thread @Joe Blow  ?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I see CNQ is trading.
> 
> Does it need it's own thread @Joe Blow  ?




It's already got one.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2021)

Yes, and I've posted in it prior.

Back to the tennis.🎾


----------



## frugal.rock (5 April 2022)

I see I was here @Dona Ferentes on the 11th March, 2022.
Shame I didn't buy any...


----------

